
The Non-Expert’s Guide to the Mt. Gox Fiasco - frankdenbow
http://www.coindesk.com/non-experts-guide-mt-gox-fiasco/
======
aurumpotest
> The simple fact that it took Mt. Gox several years to realize that they were
> missing 744,408 bitcoins, the equivalent of 6% of the world’s supply of
> bitcoin, worth 365 million dollars is mind-boggling.

I didn't realise they'd been missing for several years - is this true/proven?
Does anyone have any other info on that?

